# removing 'post-cooking' smell from house



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks on removing pungent "post-cooking" smells from the house...that smell that lingers around hours after you've cooked a meal - the smell that was appetizing before you ate the meal, but is nauseating when you're trying to go to sleep, and fills every nook and cranny.

I've tried spraying down the house with air freshener, putting out boxes of baking soda, turning on all the exhaust fans...nothing seems to work.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, I'd ask -- Does the exhaust fan over your stove actually vent out of the house, or just back into the house?


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

it vents outside


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Ho ho, that's some mighty powerful cooking I'm thinking!


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like you should maybe change what you're cooking 
Never had that problem, always enjoy that lingering aroma, unless it's what I am venting ....


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Turn the stove fan on when you start cooking. Open a window a crack when you vent.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

You could try simmering cinnamon sticks or lemon slices on the stove afterwards.


----------

